# Saying hi to Tess



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We picked up our Golden Retriever, Tess, this morning.

It's our first dog, but we've read the book and watched the videos :roll:

She seems well settled, as you can see from the photos. She should be part of our motorhoming team in the very near future  

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ahh bless her can't wait to meet her Gerald if you find she's missing when i'm about iv'e dog napped her :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tess*

Hello Tess

Let's get a few things clear from the start. You need to quickly learn that you are doing your new human mummy and daddy a favour by letting them go on holiday with you in the motorhome and so on. You are the boss. They will say they are the boss but.....

1) You say "wee wee and pooh pooh, take me for a walk" - and they will. If they don't.....

2) You say - "buy me a new toy to chew" - they will but if they don't - the chair leg springs to mind!

3) You say - "I want to sleep on the bed with you". They say bugger off, so you simply cry and whine all night until they put you on the bed.

Quite clearly, you are the boss.

Annie and Gerald - she looks lovely - can't wait to give her a big hug.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What a little smasher Gerald.  

Bet you can't wait until her jabs take effect and you can take her for a walk. Be prepared to stop every 10 yards though, as everyone will want to stroke her.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good choice, Gerald, she looks great!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

She's lovely, Gerald - -she'll keep you busy in your retirement.  

Viv


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*little tess*

woof woof woof
Hello you are a real little cutie.
Be a good little puppy and Listen to all the commands the master gives it will mean you will get lots of treats when you are good.
Dont bark to much at the postman or the paperboy.
Dont chase the cats.
Eat your food up, as you have a lot of growing to do.
Keep us informed as you grow up.
Good Luck Little one woof woof
From Uncle Louis. :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww she is soooooo cute. What a lovely colour she is too.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ahhh............... she is sooooooooo cute  

I can tell she will be spoilt rotten.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaawww! Tess is stunning. I have a soft spot for labs and retrievers and all mine have lived life to the full. 
There will never be a dull moment now.
I wish you many happy years of fun and friendship with Tess.
Lesley


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw what a lovely little girl, looks like she knew what she was doing when she picked her new mummy and daddy hey :wink: I am sure you will have a lot of pleasure from your new addition.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I would love to meet her - I would show her who was boss

Whose that looking over my shoulder by the way?

LOL Rogan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

She is georgous! But I expect you already know that!

Did you think it would be this tiring?

Did you think she would replace the tv?

Thought not :wink: .

Enjoy her, they grow so fast. (and don't forget - socialise, socialise, socialise  )

Pat


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAAWWW she is gorgeous, and I bet she is spoiled rotten   

Anne


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

She's beautiful, can't wait to give her a cuddle


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets*

I am never amazed at the number of cats and dogs that can read and write, and operate MHF on the computer.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely, warm comments. She's learning fast, and seems happy to be in her crate. She's currently fast asleep in her little den - I think it's been quite a hectic day for her. We've had a number of friends who 'just happen' to have popped in today, so we're trying to get her used to meeting different people. It looks like she'll need to do a lot of socialising at the next MHF meet we attend  

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Pets*



Rapide561 said:


> I am never amazed at the number of cats and dogs that can read and write, and operate MHF on the computer.
> 
> Russell


woof woof meow its surprising what we cats and dogs can do as we use humans for slaves :roll: woof woof meow :roll: :grab:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

I thought your typing had got worse, now I know why! Tess jumping all over the keyboard  

Lovely looking pup and I'm sure she will be the centre of attention for a long time to come  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

She's georgous    

From my experience you have picked one of the nicest breeds. 

Remember to keep us up to date with her antics please  

Sue


----------

